# Definition of a *good* society



## RamistThomist

This is either from Dorothy Sayers or TS Eliot. A good society is one that allows you to be "good." Or better, to do the good.

This is both a good and bad definition. Its strength is its weakness. While we good Reformed folk would say something like, "A good society is based on the law of God." That is true, unless you--never mind. That is true but it doesn't say enough. It is not clear enough a statement. 

the problem with the first proposed definition is that good is ambiguous. Who gets to define Good? The Muslim? Jew? Christian? Atheist? 

Assuming, though, we have the proper preliminaries, it is a decent definition. I might flesh it out in a few posts.


----------



## Simply_Nikki

Hmm.. I'd say a good society would be one in which sinners do not exist  hehe =)


----------



## RamistThomist

Simply_Nikki said:


> Hmm.. I'd say a good society would be one in which sinners do not exist  hehe =)



Utopian society


----------



## Blueridge Believer

A good society would be where all laws are based upon the law of God and the general equity thereof. Where the ONLY recognized religion is the confessing Trinitarian christian religion.


----------



## Poimen

God saw everything He made and it was very good (including man). Here is the good society. For every society since the fall of man's creation has been corrupted by sin. 

The closest thing we can have to this in this life is the fellowship of the saints who are cleansed through Christ (Ephesians 5:26-27) "For here we have no continuing city, but we seek the one to come." Hebrews 13:14


----------



## Thomas2007

Would this be in any way related to the works by Cotton Mather on his "Essays to do Good?" If so, he is explicitly defining good by the moral prerequisites of Scripture.


----------



## RamistThomist

Thomas2007 said:


> Would this be in any way related to the works by Cotton Mather on his "Essays to do Good?" If so, he is explicitly defining good by the moral prerequisites of Scripture.



No, I had a Catholic in mind.

Peter Kreeft - How to Win the Culture War


----------



## Davidius

A good society is one in which the three classes work together in harmony, each doing the job for which those making up the class are suited, and in which those gifted with a strong ability to reason govern. The honor-lovers protect the city from internal and external harm and the money-lovers produce the goods needed for the survival of the citizens.


----------

